# Robot aspirador Conga 3290, limpiar sensores anticaida.



## Congacc (Oct 30, 2020)

Buenos días,
Sabéis cómo desmontar el plástico de los sensores anticaidas de la conga 3290???

Ha entrado agua y necesito limpiarlo porque el sistema detecta que no está bien y en la aplicación nos da el mensaje de que coloquemos la conga en el suelo, cuando ya está en el suelo.

muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2020)

Si se han ensuciado por dentro habrá que desarmar . . .  no tiene garantía aún ?


----------



## Congacc (Oct 30, 2020)

Si tiene garantía, pero como es agua y únicamente hay que secarlo he pensado que no entraría en garantía.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2020)

Probá con un secador de cabello y con cuidado de no derretir nada . . .


----------

